# Backup des ISPConfig 3 auf ein RSYNC-Ziel?



## neovanmatix (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich einen RootServer mit Windows 2012 (davor 2008) genutzt, um meine Mail- und Webpräsenzen zu betreiben.
Die Sicherung dieser Daten habe ich hier per Cobian Backup erstellt: Ein paar Dienste gestoppt, per Volume Shadow Copy einzelne Verzeichnisse und MySQL-Datenbanken in eine ZIP gepackt, und diese ZIP auf das heimische NAS synchronisiert.

Nun habe ich von Windows auf Debian 7 umgeschwenkt und nutze ISPConfig. 

Bisher habe ich wenig Erfahrung im Sichern und Wiederherstellen von Linux - daher möchte ich hier mal kurz nachfragen, wie's im Worst-Case aussehen würde.

Mein Provider erstellt regelmäßig Snapshots meines RootServers - somit wäre zumindest für die letzten 10 Tage eine Sicherung vorhanden, die ich mit einem Klick zurückspielen könnte. Aber man weiß ja, Vertrauen ist gut, ...

Es gibt einige Scripte, die einige Verzeichnisse und Datenbanken für den ISPConfig automatisch sichern - ich würde mir das jedoch gerne selbst schreiben; schließlich muss ich, im Falle eines Ausfalls, anhand der Sicherung einen neuen Server hochziehen und die Daten per Hand einspielen; da kümmere ich mich lieber auch händisch um das Erstellen der Sicherung.

In einem Forumpost habe ich auf die Backup-Frage folgendes gelesen:

```
Umzug eines ISPConfig 3 Servers bzw. erstellen einer Serverkopie:

1) Kopiere alle web* user Zeilen aus den /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow Dateien auf das neue System.
2) Kopiere alle client* Gruppen Zeilen aus den /etc/group und /etc/gshadow Dateien auf das neue System.
3) Kopiere die Ordner /var/vmail und /var/www auf den neuen Server.
4) Kopiere die ISPConfig mysql Datenbank auf den neuen Server.
5) Kopiere die mysql Datenbanken der Webseiten auf den neuen Server. Außerdem müsst Du ggf. noch die User und DB Einträge aus der "mysql.mysql" Datenbank für diese Datenbanken mit phpmyadmin exportieren und auf dem neuen System importieren. Pass aber auf dass Du nur User und DB Einträge für die Webseiten / Client datenbanken kopierst und nicht aus versehen auch die Einträge für die ispconfig DB oder den mysql root User.
```
Entspricht das noch der aktuellen ISP-Version? Wie sichert ihr?

Genügt es den, im Schlimmstfall, einen neuen ISP auf Debian aufzusetzen (nach dem HowTo) und quasi die Datendateien einzuspielen? Also, die MySQL-Datenbanken, die angepassten Konfigurationsdateien (apache, fail2ban, etc.), die Datenverzeichnisse (in denen www und die mails liegen)?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2013)

> Entspricht das noch der aktuellen ISP-Version?


Ja. was noch dazu kommt its /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/*

Wenn Du eine "manuelle" Sicherung zum rücksichern erstellen möchtest dann erstelle tar.gz's bei denen die Dateiberechtigungen enthalten sind von:

/etc
/var/vmail
/var/www
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/*

und alle mysql Datenbanken.



> Wie sichert ihr?


Ich habe alle Server in OpenVZ VM's und sichere sie mit vzdump. Auf dem host server läuft nur ein minimal debian mit openvz kernel.


----------



## neovanmatix (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort.
Ich habe mich jetzt auch dazu entschlossen, ein OpenVZ-Setup wie du einzurichten; Hostsystem Debian 6 mit ISPConfig virtualisiert.

Ist es dabei möglich, den OpenVZ-Dienst des Hostsystems über den den Virtualisierungs-Punkt des virtualisierten ISPConfig's zu verwalten, oder muss ich auf so ein OpenVZ-Webgui auf dem Host zurückgreifen?


----------



## F4RR3LL (23. Mai 2013)

Möglich ist das, aber sinniger wäre->
Komplett ohne Gui einfach auf der Console die VM(`s) anlegen. 
Die Dumps kann man per Script und Cron erledigen lassen. 
Das ist einfach am besten in Bezug auf die Ressaurcen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## neovanmatix (23. Mai 2013)

Also, dem Host stehen 16 GB Ram und 4 Kerne mit je ~2,6 Ghz + ein Raid-Subset mit ~200 MB Durchsatz zur Verfügung; und das einzige was drauf läuft ist ein ISPConfig der 5 nicht besuchte Seiten hostet... Performance sollte da nicht so wirklich eine Rolle spielen


----------

